# Just saying hello



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome to GRF. 
So many of us have lost goldens to that horrible disease that it is wonderful to hear of a dog who is beating the odds. Please do share the story of your sweet girl. I think many would like to read of your journey. 
Your girl is beautiful. I have a soft spot in my heart for the snowy faces of the seniors.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great story and what a great Golden you have. It is *sooooo *great to hear a Golden has endured the dreadful hemangio. I hope your girl has a fantastic journey in her senior years. That sugar nose , looks like she was swimming. Enjoy every second with her.

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, your girl is beautiful.

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sending good thoughts to your beautiful and tenacious pup!


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

A strong girl! Lots of warm wishes and positivity being sent your way.


----------

